# ranchu face?



## grawrisher (Sep 1, 2013)

ive recently seen alot of videos with ranchus and they had the cutest bubbly faces, there is ONE single pet store in my area that sells ranchus they're like 2 or 3 inches long MAYBE, but no bubbly face? does the face become bubbly or will these ranchus never have adorable bubbly faces?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Probably not. The bubbles should be there by now.


----------



## grawrisher (Sep 1, 2013)

There's one that kinda has it, will that one develop more?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Maybe. It's hard to say. If it was sold as a bubble-eye, then it should develop bubbles, but you never can be sure.


----------



## grawrisher (Sep 1, 2013)

Umm thanks, didn't really mean the actual bubble eyes though I just meant te ones with the swollen pudgy faces, like they ate something they're allergic to


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dandries (Apr 6, 2013)

I have two. Both have the bubbles when they were small but they changed slightly as they got bigger. One seems to have more the other seems to have less. The reallt friendly and eat out of my hand.
Funniest thing was the orange and white one had a black moustache but it disappeared. If I didn't know better I would think he had shaved it. He was the belly of the tank so I called him Hitler but now I change his name to Napoleon.
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## grawrisher (Sep 1, 2013)

I thought those were orandas? And I had a fish with a mustache too! It went away, then came back, then went away, then came back....black is such a fickle marking color


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Oranda means it has a lumpy head. Ranchus, lionheads and bubble-eyes often have the Oranda feature as well, but not always.


----------



## dani2spot (Sep 19, 2013)

i thought ranchus were the ones without dorsals.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Oh, sorry. You're right. I was doped up & half asleep when I wrote that. My toothache is driving me insane.
Orandas- have the Wens, ( the big lumpy heads) and dorsal fins.
Lionheads- Wen-headed without the dorsal fin.
Ranchus- A more defined and specific sort of oranda.


----------

